# Introducing..........???



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

No name picked out yet LOL but I went last weekend to take a peek at a show prospect (been keeping an eye out for over a year....) & went again today to take another look--and brought her home! I've never been so nervous buying a dog knowing if she turns out "wrong" or if there is something majorly wrong that I'm not trained enough to see...UGH. But regardless we'll end up showing her & have fun with it. Hopefully she does us proud though!

She is SO mellow...and she fits in to our pack perfectly so far! Nobody even notices she's there...which is great for a newbie. haha She's so sweet & kissy though. She does great in new situations...but when you approach her she is a bit bashful like...puts her ears down & almost squats....before kissing you all over. haha Have to build up her confidence a bit I guess! 

Here are a few snaps from when we were outside after getting home. White SUCKS to photograph...especially outside. UGH...but you get the idea. LOL

Any name suggestions would be helpful--I'm not necessarily looking for another "M" name honestly. Something special for a special little girl. hehe


"Oh hai Chi peeps!"










"I LUFF it outside...has da doggy door down pat & eberysing...but my offer mummy already told my new mummy dat I luff it outside so its no big deal..."










Mari says "what bwand are you?" haha










"Whatchu eatin?"










"Where youz guyz goin?"



















Can you find the puppy? LOL She loved digging in the tall grass probably trying to find a way out...but it was cute because she was almost digging in the grass to get through.










"I bootiful wight?"




























"I wheely luff dis girl!" OMG she LOVES my 7mo niece! She was trying to get in her face & lick her to death but my niece wanted to pull her ears off so it was a no go for either. LOL










I didn't even ask Ivy do to this--but this is her very novice attempt at stacking. LOL (she probably did better than I would have--if her back legs were out more it would have been pretty decent..just backwards, right? hehe)


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

And a few from last weekends visit:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I LOVE her, Heather! She's gorgeous. I'm so glad you went ahead and got her. How wonderful that she is fitting in so well too, yay! Congrats!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Aww what a beauty!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

she's so sweet! she looks like The American Girl's dog Coconut <3


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sweet, sweet, sweet!!! I cannot wait to hear the name you choose!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I also think that she and sweet little Evie Claire look similar. They should decide to become best friends!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

she's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Fluffy, cotton ball, Pom Pom, Maci, Mady, Maggie, Mariah that's all I can think of haha cotton candy something fluffy lol!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

MChis said:


> And a few from last weekends visit:


OMG Heather in the ist set of these pics,she is naturally stacking! What asweet lovee show girl.I would keep the M theme going for her call name. How about Malina? I wish you many, many, happy joyous years with you. Please let me know if you will be showing in MA. Sparkles and I will truly be cheering you on!:daisy:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

You could Name her Minnie Mouse or leave the mouse out lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I agree...she does remind me of little Evie! Love the fluffy theme Sherri. LOL I've never been much on cutesy names & I don't know if it would fit the pack...especially if I'm not going with an M. I'd sort of like to stick with the M theme BUT I've run out of good options! I thought maybe Monet....but it just doesn't fit. I see her as a Lulu or something...actually I really like Lulu. I dunno...

Oh & I'm SURE we'll be showing in Mass at some point!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

She is so darling. Love her little face and her coloring and coat. Beautiful.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd name her Widget....no idea why


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I think Lulu is very cute!  Some M names I think would be cute for her - Madison, Mia, Maggie, Marisol.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

so so sweet, 

i like lou lou, mine is Amberleah lou lou...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maggie is cute...I had also thought of Molly but I don't think that fits her. Only names I think fit her so far is Taffy & Lulu. LOL


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I totally can see Lulu! I think it fits her really well.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Little Maggie Mae!!!!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Miss Maggie Mag-pie ; p...so cute! She is so pretty!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmm...I thought of Misty...and then she does remind me of Mia...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a beautiful girl she is Heather! I'm really excited for you!!  Get your girls involved in showing her, they can do junior showmanship. They have great programs for the kids and I bet they'd love it!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Heather you need a new letter anyway or a new theme for show/breeding stock anyway so you don't HAVE to stick with M'S!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

She's so beautiful and cute. I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG what a beautiful ball of fluff! I thought Macey straight away but might be confusing with Mari. I kinda like Luna too, don't know why.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Just the cutest little fluff ball! Best of luck on her show career.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Heather she is beautiful....Congratulations. I agree with Kristi, you should stick with M's...Mady/Madi or Maci.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is so beautiful congrats!


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree, stick with M's! Do you like Mia, Millie, Masie?

She looks great, excellent head. I love the stacking photo.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Awwwwwww, she's beautiful! She reminds me of one of my all time faves on here...Bryco!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Awww she's gorgeous! Such a sweet little girl. Can't wait to hear the name you choose


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she looks like those little cream puffs you can buy in the grocery store!!! An those eye - so cute!

I don't know, but I think she needs a refined name ... like Bonita (Bonnie for short) or Babette (Babs?). For M named I think Mia would suite her perfectly - a pretty little name for a pretty little dog.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

Or Suzy. Little Suzy-Q. haha


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the name ideas guys & comments on her! Right now we're trying Lulu on for size as far as a name goes. Fits pretty well so far but it's hard getting out of calling her Taffy. LOL 

I wanted a non-M name though. If we end up with more show dogs in the future...it'll be hard to continue with M's so if I'm gonna change...now is the time!


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

I love her . . . I want her . . . Firge (my little girl) is white all over but just her back and tips of ears.
I'm going to put her photo up soon. I don't know how, but my daughter is going to help me.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

MARILYN since she's as blonde as Marilyn Monroe!!

Other names: Monroe, Mimi, Madeline, Malibu, Mambo, Mandy, McQueen, Mimosa


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is so beautiful. She looks so soft, fluffy and cuddly.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

She's stunning! what about 'Minkie'?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She is so beautiful!!! and WOW she is fluffy!!! I know how badly you wanted a white show girl....congrats!!!!:hello1::hello1:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

'Little lulu little lulu with dimples on her cheeks always in and out of trouble but mostly always in " lol I'll be singing that song for days now thanks ; p 

She is too cute for words hoping she's the perfect show girl you wanted : D


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL...hopefully I don't jinx her like I did when I named Marley! :tard:

Yes Kristi...it's been long waiting!  She is fluffy...just love cuddling her!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous. She looks exotic, very parisienne. Oh! How about Minette? Purely by accident that it carries the "M" theme.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

she is beautiful and so fluffy like our teddy


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Also

Amelia
Claudette
Elise
Sophie
Collette
Amelie
Veronique (Nicki for short)
Aimee


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Minette is cute & I LOVE Sophie! (such a common name but I never thought of it for her) I would have totally considered that if Lula hadn't stuck so well. I think it's safe to say at this point, Lulu will be her forever name. But thanks for the name suggestions Ronni!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Heather, she (Lulu) is simply stunning.. I am so very happy for you guys, and I look forward to many pics of her as she grows. Blessings, Deb


----------

